# Pas d'airplay sur mon iPad2 !



## Philippe B (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai plus d'airplay sur mon iPad2 !
L'icone n'apparait plus dans Youtube, Photos, Musique...
La connexion entre iMac et AppleTV2 fonctionne bien et j'ai bien l'icone sur iTune dans mon Mac.
Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,
Philippe.


----------



## Heatflayer (11 Novembre 2011)

Quelle version d'iOS as-tu ? Es-tu bien connecté sur le même réseau Wifi avec ton iPad que sur ton &#63743;TV 2 ?


----------



## Philippe B (12 Novembre 2011)

Oui, tout est bien connecté sur le même réseau.

Mais ce matin, tout refonctionne. Visiblemment il suffisait de tout redémarrer: AppleTV, Box et iPad

Merci,
Ph


----------



## Heatflayer (12 Novembre 2011)

Au moins c'est réglé ^^ ! Passe le post en résolu


----------

